# Celebrating My 2nd. Anniversary In "ssf"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que Jais Resorteros!

Yesterday I turned 30 April two years in this beautiful forum resortero, and by way of celebration I want to show a couple of photo sequences, they are two of my favorite works, both forks are natural oak ofcourse.

I notice that the pleasure of carving a natural fork documented is very rewarding, I hope for you is just as pleasant to see these images.

First I show "The Mazakota" which is to say "Robust" so colloquial. This is a giant great sense of power transmitted. I find it a Rottwailer of the slingshot, or a powerful, muscular Ferrari resortero LOL!

*La Mazakota... *


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Here more pics!

*La Mazakota*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Here turn to "The Jicotilla" also oak, incredibly comfortable. The sangano Jicotillo is like the bee, and we say around here.

Without further ado I give you the images.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

El ultimo y ya eh! jeje!

Cómo decimos los borrachos...

La ultima y nos vamos!

The last and you eh! lol!

How to tell the drunks ...

The last and go!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

niiiiiice!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow Chepo ... wow!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

WOWOWOWOW! What wood is that?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

LBurnett said:


> WOWOWOWOW! What wood is that?


I'm pretty sure he says they are OAK in the first line of his post.

No wait, second line, my bad, you had to read a little bit further.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm always in awe of the simple perfection of your naturals.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Dude you are the king of naturals, that oak is to die for and I love watching you transform them into works of art. Chris


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

they are amazing


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, those are some truly awesome pieces, Chepo! Saludos, Maestro!!!!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Exquisite Workmanship and design!!!

And priceless photos of the two little Agave Guardians!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet as always ! MM


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]feliz cumpleaños y[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]feliz[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]aniversario[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a mi hermano[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]José[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]como de costumbre,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]su trabajo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]muestra[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]el ojo del[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]creador,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]muy imaginativo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]con sólo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]un toque[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]de tequila[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jajajjajajaja[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]espero[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]verte por aquí[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]más[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a tomar una cerveza[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]y le disparó[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]en mí[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]saludos [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]tu hijas eres hermosa, bonita, chiquita! [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]que[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]debe parecerse a[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]su madre[/background]


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Here more pics!
> 
> *La Mazakota*


Excellent work my amigo!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing grain in that variety of Oak. Got to get my hands on a piece.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Untouchable quality, absolutely stunning as usual.







Do you mind me asking, because I know how much effort it takes to sand
my slingshots, but how much time do you usually find it takes to sand yours like that?

Beautiful youngsters by the way!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You always do such fantastic work ... I am totally in awe, which is saying a lot for me!!! I love to see what you start with and how it progresses. You begin with pieces that are much larger than I would select ... and then you find the beauty in it ... like a sculptor. You are a true artist.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful as always my friend!
I'm certainly glad you did join this forum so that we can enjoy viewing your awesome work.
Happy birthday








Jim


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure he says they are OAK in the first line of his post.
> 
> No wait, second line, my bad, you had to read a little bit further.


Sorry my phone didn't load it fully. Now I am on my computer I have read it and yes it does indeed state it is oak on the 3rd line









Cheers Luke


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Your inventive work with naturals is always inspiring...beautifully done and well crafted...as always!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Sin palabras , solo hay que mirar y soñar .

Maestro he sacado el hacha de guerra , he cogido una ramona de roble y lo voy a intentar .

Abrazotes maquina y para los chicos tambien.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Hmm I think I am going to look at one of pictures for hours I will master the art of professional crafting . Beautiful job cheep the forks are stunning!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow what an undertaking!!! You can sure carve a fork!!! That's insane carving chepo!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thank you very much everyone.

I appreciate all your comments are a huge motivation for me.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Soon as saw the title *"2nd Anniversary"* I jumped to post *"I m in"* finally realized this is not a giveaway









Anyway wonderful slingshots and kids


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Soon as saw the title *"2nd Anniversary"* I jumped to post *"I m in"* finally realized this is not a giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Sorry!

I intend to enter the formal group of vendors, and the idea is this, that the first gift to resorteronta is one of the members, but not yet solve the dynamics for this.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

You are truly the whole reason why i make and strife to make slingshots!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Lol! Sorry!
> I intend to enter the formal group of vendors, and the idea is this, that the first gift to resorteronta is one of the members, but not yet solve the dynamics for this.


ahahaahh... it is just a joke mate. No worries.

WOw, good news can't wait to see you as a vendor.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mr Chepo, I am here to seek advice.

I would like to know what is the better method to round the 'U' gap between the forks.

And one more thing, how do you estimate how much to carve on each side to balance? Is it better to carve before trimming the fork to the final size?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Mr Chepo, I am here to seek advice.
> 
> I would like to know what is the better method to round the 'U' gap between the forks.
> 
> And one more thing, how do you estimate how much to carve on each side to balance? Is it better to carve before trimming the fork to the final size?


There are several options friend, can be used round files, sanding drums, a coarse sandpaper (60 to 80 grit) wrapped in a round stick, arch punch, cutting strawberries, I used everything that you commented.

The second question is on the way you want to give the fork. dimensines or the volume of the branch symmetry, desired orientation of the grip. visual skill that comes with the practice is incredible, possible differences can be detected up to one millimeter. You can also compare against a cardboard pattern, or verify the symmetry in a grid reference,

And the third question ... I prefer tuning fork dimensions once it is almost ready to prevent cracking, and also to get hold of where the fork to work, because everything I do with hand tools. sporadically use the belt sander in the shop of a friend.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sean said:


> Untouchable quality, absolutely stunning as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually I do not realize, or I have not measured, but I guess that about a 6 or 8 beers lol! sometimes I do it while watching football or some other TV show. what counts here is much to do it gradually and not very long hopping in the grits.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Untouchable quality, absolutely stunning as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually I do not realize, or I have not measured, but I guess that about a 6 or 8 beers lol! sometimes I do it while watching football or some other TV show. what counts here is much to do it gradually and not very long hopping in the grits.
[/quote]6-8 beers for Chepo= 15 minutes


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Untouchable quality, absolutely stunning as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually I do not realize, or I have not measured, but I guess that about a 6 or 8 beers lol! sometimes I do it while watching football or some other TV show. what counts here is much to do it gradually and not very long hopping in the grits.
[/quote]6-8 beers for Chepo= 15 minutes
[/quote]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]maybe[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]16 minutes[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lol![/background]


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow ( 1 year later but i am amaised of ur skills very nice to see this )


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

as aiways chepo is the maestro :bowdown:


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for resurrecting these posts- I am in awe! "Chepo the Great"


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

beautiful work bud

Rickl


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Dude, nice work, always love seeing your naturals,
Best in the business, cant wait to take my kids out shooting when it warms up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

We need an... "Naw, it is not worth the argument option."

But I will add, anyone who thinks God is a fairy tale, fails to understand the basic concept that you can't get something from nothing.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

leon13 said:


> wow ( 1 year later but i am amaised of ur skills very nice to see this )





bigron said:


> as aiways chepo is the maestro :bowdown:





BrokenPins said:


> Wow. Thanks for resurrecting these posts- I am in awe! "Chepo the Great"





rlmlam said:


> beautiful work bud
> 
> Rickl





jazz said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:





Adirondack Kyle said:


> Dude, nice work, always love seeing your naturals,
> Best in the business, cant wait to take my kids out shooting when it warms up. Thanks for sharing.





OldSpookASA said:


> We need an... "Naw, it is not worth the argument option."
> 
> But I will add, anyone who thinks God is a fairy tale, fails to understand the basic concept that you can't get something from nothing.


*Thank you very much to all, are very kind to comment, after some time of not documenting the transformation post topics, I'm working on another resorteronta with any of this I think is quite to his liking.*


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The slingshots are great as always, but that last picture is priceless!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

From the raw fork to a beautiful slingshot, very very nice work :thumbsup:


----------

